# viking sea dog kayak trolley



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Has any one got one of these - any good - pros and cons please - does anyone use it with a Swing - does it fit into the front storage hatch ??

Thanks

Wopfish


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

They look kinda flimsy for the price. I'm pretty interested to see how people rate them.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

SEEM EXPENSIVE AND FLIMSY ESPECIALLY COMPARED TO A CTUG WHICH YOU CAN GET FOR $135 AND WILL FIT IN MOST HATCHES


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Wopfish, 
the new trolley is far from flimsey, alot of the Scarbourgh guys up here use them with great success over the sand.
Use can definatly use them on a swing, the movable pads will fit the hull shape of any kayak.
The wheels on both the c-tug and the viking trolley are the same size, as I can see them from where I am sitting now.
Last time I checked the c-tug was selling for $225 at anaconda stores.

Regards
Alex


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

you have a commercial interest Alex so you are obligated to say its good, you can pick up a ctug at freedom kayaks for $150 annaconda will beat it by 10% which comes to $135.


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

My posting relates to a question from Wopfish about his Swing, and the postive comments included are based on the feed back I have recieved from many happy customers. Who which, I have little doubt would back me up with their reveiw.

Alex


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I can only give my opinion which isnt clouded by loyalty to my employer only what the cart looks like and that compared to the ctug it doesnt appear as sturdy or as good a value for money, the wheels on the sea dog do not look nearly as good as those on the ctug. I would suggest that you let your customers tell people how good it is then. When I bought my yak cart the ctug just looked better and was cheaper.


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you sitonit for your valued imput, duly noted but if you read Wopfish's original question he asked for comments on the Sea Dog kayak trolley not the c-tug.

Alex


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

and i did rate it *over priced *and *under built *compared to other carts on the market, you cannot possibly hope to give a unbiased opinion on something you make money on so you shouldnt even be involved in this post.


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

I am well within my rights to coment on any post on this public forum.
If my knowledge can be of use to someone else, in the making of a well informed choice, 
that is my only interest.
I do not see how my answering of Wopfish's question concerning the *fact* that the trolley will fit his Swing, is any less valuable than your *opinion.*

Alex


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

He asked about the trolleys pros and cons i gave my opinion based upon my experience when i purchased a cart, he asked several questions Alex not just regarding if it fits in a hatch. Does the sea dog have tyres? or just cheap plastic wheels i cant recall.


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Seeing as you asked, 
the Sea Dog kayak trolley wheels are made of hard ABS\ nylon specificly designed to be wide and flat for better use in the sand, an enviroment where narrow inflatable wheels usually struggle, there is also no chance that they will go flat. 
Having non-inflatable wheels also reduces the weight of the trolley by a couple of kilos, compared to other trolleys tested.

Alex


----------



## nextwave (Aug 29, 2005)

Does anyone have any pics of the seadog and c-tug?


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

i believe the wheels are roughly the same size and that the tyres would offer some shock absorbtion and also be able to be replaced when they wear, also as mine is used on footpaths/roads and carparks and stony ground as well as sand i wanted something that I believe would wear better than plastic wheels (call it what you want they are plastic). I have had no problem carting mine through soft sand.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Keep it up fellas - I'm learning a bit here - two camps both opposing (in a friendly way) on which is better. I'm leaning towards the C-tug - price wise - but I like the thought of the plastic wheel never going flat!!!!


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

c tug


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=10154

Heres a link to the commercial post about the Viking SeaDog in our commercial section..

I'm sure theres a post somewhere about the CTUG as well, but I cant find it at the moment.

Please - lets not get into a pissing contest about which one is best - they will both do the job and its up to individuals to make up their own minds about what features they want and how much to spend.

Thanks.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

there is stand they come with straps and rubber pads for the kayak to sit on
here is alink http://www.c-tug.com/c-productdetails.php


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

There is a user of the Sea Dog on this forum, who actually carts two kayaks on it, and it hasn't broken yet!

For some reason, and I am logged in, I cannot see the photo attached to this post. I have however seen the cart, both assembled and disassembled, and found it quite impressive. Ive not seen the C Tug (in the flesh) as it were, so in fairness cannot compare. For anyone after a factory built cart, this one is certainly worth a look, and it is really easy to stow.

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYUK5GUAADLfgAAQQGMAEKkhlAA//9/wMAEKy2InpBPU9JqBjTRGg00eoGqeBKe1Go09Q2poAABppNEGk3qAgANBkewAYT7Cy9VSKbZ+tm+3LB412jrxyikEqhteFOMieyZBawjPe8yarQkzokF3JfOQZzuWEfDGS/YtALIyMhoF8Gwy4xjCV8k3t6MJWm7BKAmlZaLxhQB9J/bhOtUtLxeB0fAGnZfdAvFK6zCi5hgpILkZWYxELB9JIyZFRNgWF+dSjPMadhGtNSCZi+rkxe4QofHPdYJQsRwDiuAKcJEVQYBCWLatXQlOhAnXTr+y7PzimZ7EuvdBiW9am2YlYK2iQmBYEa2RSwFGoTKCygEwxMggtMiJFtwh6bCqMESxyop/i7kinChIQoVyMoA=


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Everything fits in the front hatch of a predator Red


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys, 
the wheel on the sea dog is the same size as the wheel on the c-tug, so they don't fit through a 6" hatch, unfortunatly I don't know of a commercially made trolley that does.
It may however fit through what I think to be the 8" to 10" front hatch on the swing.

Alex


----------

